# PDF schedules?



## Richie Allen (Oct 17, 2021)

Is there someplace to download printed scheduels for Amtrak routes? Can't seem to find them on the Amtrak website. Seems I could not long ago, but they have disappeared.


----------



## TinCan782 (Oct 17, 2021)

Amtrak doesn't think we should have such things!
Here's a source of recent timetables. May be some inaccuracies compared to now but, at least they are the PDF version.








Amtrak Timetables | Rail Passengers Association | Washington, DC







www.railpassengers.org


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 17, 2021)

FrensicPic said:


> Amtrak doesn't think we should have such things!
> Here's a source of recent timetables. May be some inaccuracies compared to now but, at least they are the PDF version.
> 
> 
> ...


About to become completely outdated and inaccurate for the Coast Starlight with the new schedule effective 10/25.


----------



## me_little_me (Oct 17, 2021)

Richie Allen said:


> Is there someplace to download printed scheduels for Amtrak routes? Can't seem to find them on the Amtrak website. Seems I could not long ago, but they have disappeared.


Anderson and Flynn used them for toilet paper. One of Amtrak's moves that is going to, according to Amtrak "transform rail travel in North America". Amtrak is calling it e-paper. Wait until Adobe finds out what has been done to their PDF design!


----------

